# 3d model of camcorder



## Kiaaa (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wondering where I can find a 3d model of camcorder "sony ex3".... its a new one, released maybe before 6 months or 1 year...

thank you in advance!


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

you'll find one on http://www.multimedia-stock.com/models . there are some other models there as well with other free stuff - materials and the likes.


----------



## Kiaaa (Aug 11, 2009)

Ow... thank you so much.... interesting site...


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: free 3d models*

i also noticed if you search for 'texture' on the home page it will throw up a lot of materials that might be of use when uvw wrapping. i didn't go through it thoroughly, but a few caught my eye.


----------

